# 1st show for beginner adult - what to expect?



## flyingchange1991

I actually would like to know the answer to this too! Sorry to piggy back on your post but I too am a newbie at shows!


----------



## MsKibibi

lol no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Don't know much about Dressage, but I have some general tips.

1. Don't give advice and don't take advice from strangers. 
2. Don't make last minute training changes or teach something new.
3. Don't over warm-up, don't under warm-up.
4. Give your horse ample time to relax and see the sights.
5. Bring plenty of hay and water. Rent a stall if it's gonna be a long day.
6. Be friendly, but don't bug people who look like they're concentrating.
7. Listen to your horse through warming up and deal with issues right away.
8. Memorize your patterns.
9. Don't over practice a pattern. Work on elements, but keep the horse fresh.
10. Do your best, but if you have to blow a class for a training reason, it's best to do it now than let the problem grow later.

Have fun and breathe!


----------



## MsKibibi

Thanks for the tips! I would have never thought about #1. 



oh vair oh said:


> Don't know much about Dressage, but I have some general tips.
> 
> 1. Don't give advice and don't take advice from strangers.
> 2. Don't make last minute training changes or teach something new.
> 3. Don't over warm-up, don't under warm-up.
> 4. Give your horse ample time to relax and see the sights.
> 5. Bring plenty of hay and water. Rent a stall if it's gonna be a long day.
> 6. Be friendly, but don't bug people who look like they're concentrating.
> 7. Listen to your horse through warming up and deal with issues right away.
> 8. Memorize your patterns.
> 9. Don't over practice a pattern. Work on elements, but keep the horse fresh.
> 10. Do your best, but if you have to blow a class for a training reason, it's best to do it now than let the problem grow later.
> 
> Have fun and breathe!


----------



## GoAppendix

It is always a good idea to go to a show just to watch. You can get an idea of how things are run without any of the pressure.


----------



## mildot

If you make a mistake on course, the judge will ring a bell.

Stop and listen to the judge's instructions on how and where to re-start your test. If you can't her him well, just ride on over to him.

You have 45 seconds to enter the arena at A after the judge rings the start bell.

oh vair oh's list is really good.


----------



## MsKibibi

Good grief, that sounds nerve wrecking to hear a bell alert you of a mistake. While I don't want to make a mistake, I'm going to practice and have my trainer ring a bell, so I can be prepared for how it will "feels" and how best to respond without losing my focus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharming

in the warm up ring make sure you are passing left-to-left, and call out inside/outside to keep things in order. 

B-R-E-A-T-H-E

bring extras of anything you have

dont forget a first-aid kit, it gives you a peace of mind being prepared.

make lists of everything and double check it!

make sure your hair is neatly tucked into your helmet WITH A HAIRNET(or in a low, covered bun)

bring LOTS of water, better safe then sorry!

make sure your bit is allowed

it never hurts to have rags, they work for last minute cleaning, sweating, polishing...

every so often i like to tell myself im having fun, because if i tell myself enough, i usually am


----------



## cheshirecat

Are you braiding? 

I show dressage as well and my trainer always says one thing before I go into the ring. "Remember, the judge is being paid to watch you. Do NOT rush through your test. Only think about the current movement and what is coming up. "


----------



## tinyliny

Wow, what great advice! really great.


----------



## verona1016

Is it a schooling show? If so, they're a lot more lenient and understanding that people are going to these shows to prepare for the "real" shows. Somteimes the judge will talk to you for a minute or two after your ride. Watch a few riders ahead of you and see if they're stopping in front of the judge or just leaving the arena immediately.

If you're allowed, have your trainer read the test for you at the competition. Just knowing that someone will be reading it takes off some of the pressure that makes you forget the movements. However, I found that when I get nervous I forget to listen anyway...


----------



## MsKibibi

It's a schooling show. I'm planning to go to a AA show tomorrow to watch and learn!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

At the shows I've done, they give me just enough time to ride around the arena one time in each direction. Depending on your horse's personality, decide in advance if you're going to let him take a look around in his better or worse direction. For me, it was worthwhile to get my horse around first on his non-spooky side and then do the spooky side once he had some confidence and I had his attention. 

Also, don't panic if they ring the bell to start when you're at the oppositie end. 45 seconds is more than long enough to trot to the entrance and do a nice little balancing circle before starting. 

Above all...have fun!!


----------

